# News Flash - Blind squirrel finds nut...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

http://www.photochimps.com/vb/showthread.php?p=38099#post38099

I'm told you can access this. Score one for the 2cool board for Picture of the Year. Maybe last year wasn't so bad...

First photo contest I ever won (outside of this domain) and I didn't even know it was nominated. As I said in the thread on Photochimps- it's alot more about the scene than anything I did. I've always credited this board for the support I get here - so you all get a piece of this one. 
:birthday2


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats, Rusty!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Congrats, Rusty. That's a great picture and I'm real proud of ya.
Mike


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Way to go Rusty. That is quite the honor and one well deserved for an extremely beautiful image.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

WTG!:birthday2

Congratulations -- you earned that with your hard work, dedication, and application of knowledge.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Where is the squirrel and the nut in the picture???

Ha ha


Well done....... and a great shot. I remembered it, too. I really like the flowing water effect. I'll have to find a water-fall to try that, I think. regards, Rich


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Congratulations Rusty. But I don't know about that blind part. I think that squirrel sees very well.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Congrats Rusty!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I have to totally agree, that is one beautiful photo. That would be a lifetime shot for me. Congrats.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

You go RUSTY! That is a pretty fair looking picture! (-:}

When are you going back up there?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If that's what it takes, I think I'm gonna poke my eyes out too. Very nice work !!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

This version is just to keep Rich in line. I'm sure you keened eyed photographers will note the difference. Let's call it my version of Mount Rushmore.

_disclaimer...parts of this image may have bee used w/o permission of the original owner and I will be happy to delete if requested._


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

ROTFL! That's too funny!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Now that is funny. Clean up on keyboard. Grayfish aisle. Is that one of those giant Rockies rock squirrels? Nicely done. I like it.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Very nice! Congrats! And your avatar is beautiful too! Is the avatar BBSP?


Oh my gosh that's funny I'm sure Rich got a kick out of that one. We'll never hear the end that funny thread.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Ho Ho Ho Ho.....VERY well done and timely, I'd say. OK So...NOW...where is the NUT?? regards, Rich

p.s. Try submitting that one to the "strange things" photo contest!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Congrats Rusty....That is one of the best you have done. Very nice.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Wow, that is great Rusty! I am so happy for you, congratulations!! :birthday2


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

congrats!


----------



## ShootTheTail (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

It's "Rocky" the flying squirrel looking for Bullwinkle. Very nice.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Thats a SWEEEEEEETTTT photo!!!! I can see why it won WTG man. I hope you are getting so decent shot tonight, cloud deck is rough. On the other hand this is the longest I have seen the moon at full eclipse.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

congrats Rusty


----------

